# Please Educate Me



## hawkeye1142 (Nov 11, 2011)

I got my CCW in Feb. of this year and I've been carrying a SW40VE but I'm wanting to go to a smaller firearm.There are several questions that I need answers to.Any advice I can get would be appreciated.At this time I'm only interested in semi-autos.So some of my questions are as follows:
1.Are semi autos with exposed hammers easier to shoot?Seems like S/A would have lighter trigger pull than D/A.I also like the idea fo having a safety as opposed to built-in safeties:i.e Golcks,SWve's,ect.I am not a big fan of the striker fired as compared to ones with fireing pins.
2.I am currently looking for compact/sub-compact weapons for easy CCW.
3.I am not "set" on any caliber.I am willing to consider anything in 9mm,.40S&W or .45.
So with these thought in mind,I am open to suggestions.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

hawkeye1142 said:


> I got my CCW in Feb. of this year and I've been carrying a SW40VE but I'm wanting to go to a smaller firearm.There are several questions that I need answers to.Any advice I can get would be appreciated.At this time I'm only interested in semi-autos.So some of my questions are as follows:
> 1.Are semi autos with exposed hammers easier to shoot?Seems like S/A would have lighter trigger pull than D/A.I also like the idea fo having a safety as opposed to built-in safeties:i.e Golcks,SWve's,ect.I am not a big fan of the striker fired as compared to ones with fireing pins.
> 2.I am currently looking for compact/sub-compact weapons for easy CCW.
> 3.I am not "set" on any caliber.I am willing to consider anything in 9mm,.40S&W or .45.
> So with these thought in mind,I am open to suggestions.


There are several striker fired guns that are considered "DAO" that are just as easy to shoot as single action, hammered guns. There are not many guns out there with a "proper" thumb safety.

However, the S&W M&P9C (S&W's website is down, sorry for lack of link) is available with a thumb safety, there's also compact 1911s (including the not so 1911ish Para LDAs), the older S&W metal framed autos.

The Ruger *SR9C/40C* and* LC9* have thumb safeties. As for the SR9/40 the guns seem a little rough and the safety is too small, they made it just the right size for it to be out of the way for those that don't want to use it, which means it's too small for those that do want to use it. The same can be said of the LC9.

There's also the *Beretta CX4 Storm Compact*

If you choose a 1911, that will require a whole other thread of it's own as the options available are almost limitless.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Also, there's rumor going round that S&W might be discontinuing the M&Ps with the thumb safety so if that's something you might be interested in, you might want to jump on that.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't forget to take a good look at a Bersa to compare as they are reasonably priced and an excellent HF carry firearm....JJ


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Although debatable mainly due to subjective preferences, 2 pistols that fit your criteria and that I own and have shot and likewise carry. I believe you can do no better than a PX4 subcompact or compact made by Beretta. Great shooting DA/SA pistols that give security with one in the chamber while carrying concealed. They can be had for under $500.00 and you can spend more but you won't get a better firearm for what you want one for. The only issue that I percieve is that if you get one you'll be a Beretta fan for life. :smt083. Although Beretta biased I was looking at a Stoeger Cougar the other day and if I were going non Beretta I think I'd give that one a hard look as I believe the Stoeger Cougar is one of the best deals to be had for the price.


----------



## hawkeye1142 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey Denner,
Just wondering.How many mags comes with the PX4.Sort of likes the looks of it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

In 9mm, two fifteen round magazines W/ the compact and Two 13 round magazines W/the subcompact, one of which is a snap grip which I'm not crazy about. I opted to go with the mag extensions on the subcompact which gives me 16+1 and a full grip. Extra mags can be had for about $40.00 or so. I prefer 9mm as my caliber of choice for CC as well, very controllable, light weight and extremely soft shooting handguns w/ exceptional firepower in a concealed package.


----------



## hawkeye1142 (Nov 11, 2011)

Good to hear.I've noticed that a lot of these only come with 1 mag and extras run around $40.00.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

hawkeye1142 said:


> Good to hear.I've noticed that a lot of these only come with 1 mag and extras run around $40.00.


MMM? Interesting, I would not settle for anything less than 2 magazines. I wonder who's shorting the mag count by one, Beretta or the retailer. As far as I know you should get at least two magazines with any purchase of a new PX4 Storm or pay no more than 450.00 for the pistol if i were purchasing it. I've purchased many Beretta pistols over the years and for the exception of the mouse pistols Beretta has always supplied at least 2 magazines with a new firearm. Might be a greedy retailer?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hawkeye1142 said:


> ...I am currently looking for compact/sub-compact weapons for easy CCW...


Compact and sub-compact pistols are experts' guns. They are extremely difficult to shoot effectively and accurately, and using one of them well requires lots and lots of dry- and live-fire practice. (This is, of course, particularly true of sub-compact pistols.)

I carry a sub-compact .45 semi-auto, and I shoot it pretty well. I believe that I am qualified to tell you what you are facing, if you really wish to carry a tiny pistol in an effective defensive caliber.
First of all, I strongly suggest that, before you try to master a compact or sub-compact gun, you become very proficient with a full-size, full-weight pistol. Once you have mastered recoil and trigger control, and accuracy-on-demand issues, with a full-size pistol, then you might begin to experiment with a smaller gun. I suggest that this preparation time could take you at least a year, and maybe two. I further suggest that this preparation involve either lots of instructional classes and range time, or some sort of practical (that is, not IPSC) competition, or (better) both.
Having accomplished that, then you would begin to switch your attention to the small pistol, attempting to bring your large-pistol skills along with you. I suggest that continuation of academic-range training and practical-competition practice, but now including your little gun, would be extremely useful.
Finally, you should look forward to a lifetime of consistent skill-maintenance-and-improvement practice. If you commit to that, you will have become, and will remain, an accurate and effective user of small, easy-to-carry pistols.

Let us know how you do, as you progress.


----------



## hawkeye1142 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey Denner.
When I spoke of extra mags,I wasn't refering to the PX4.I was talking about other brands.Ruger & Kahr come to mind at the moment but I'm sure there are more out there.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, since your Smith is in .40, I would go with the Glock 27 myself. Buying two or three different kinds of ammo is a pain and expensive. It will break down just like your Smith and the manual of arms is the same - with a lighter trigger pull. JMHO.:mrgreen:


----------



## hawkeye1142 (Nov 11, 2011)

Berettatoter,One of the reasons I bought the Smith was because it just felt better in my hand.For some reason Glocks just don't feel quiet right in my hand.Then again,I don't see myself any better off because I still fell more comfortable with one with a safety and hammer.I also have a S&W 410S which I like but I'm still looking for something more compact for CCW.


----------



## Levelheadsteve (Oct 27, 2011)

I rented a Ruger LC9 recently. For me, it was difficult to shoot accurately. Definitely my fault, but it was snappy. However, I am considering it for CC, realizing that I would need a lot of practice with it. It has a long dao trigger pull, but it does have a thumb safety, which I like. Also, it is nice and thin so it seems like it would be able to be carried comfortably.


----------



## hawkeye1142 (Nov 11, 2011)

I looked at one a month or so ago.Felt pretty good in my hand.Am considering one but only one mag kind of turns me off considering extra mag runs arounf $40.00


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

hawkeye1142 said:


> I looked at one a month or so ago.Felt pretty good in my hand.Am considering one but only one mag kind of turns me off considering extra mag runs arounf $40.00


Midway has the LC9 mags for $25/$29 pending on which mag, you can always shop around and someone will have better pricing than the manufacturer or retail stores.


----------



## hawkeye1142 (Nov 11, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Midway has the LC9 mags for $25/$29 pending on which mag, you can always shop around and someone will have better pricing than the manufacturer or retail stores.


Thanks,VAMarine,I'll check them out.


----------

